
Show HN: GrabDuck-Bookmarks with full text Search - Valentina-Stern
https://grabduck.com/last
======
Valentina-Stern
Hallo We just want to drop in to let you know about our new view of idea
Bookmarks with a full text search. We are small team of developers and have a
lot of experience with a search engine. This experience we decided to apply in
our project GrabDuck (further GD). The main our idea is to make the process of
working with Bookmarks easy and simply. So in GD you don’t find the folders or
categories in general meaning. Everything what you should do: 1 Send url to
the GD 2 Ask GD what you need So it would be great to hear all suggestions and
feedback.

~~~
stanislavb
Mate, you should consider checking and improving your English grammar. With
this level of mistakes, many people won't bother checking your product or
service at all. Most probably English isn't what you are good at; however, if
you have ambitions of building something of worldwide importance, it is
imperative to have a good command of English.

~~~
Valentina-Stern
Hallo Stanislav, Thanks a lot for the time you spent for us and for the
comment you gave us. We do appreciate that!

Regarding improving English grammar - Hmm… it sounds a bit strange for us.
Currently we have a lot of customers already using our service. Many of them
are from “native english” countries and we can’t remember any single remark.
But anyway, thanks again for the comment - we definitely will take a closer
look at this!!!

In general we are extremely interested in all kind of feedback which could
help us improve GrabDuck and knowing that you see our idea as part of
“...building smth of worldwide importance...” really motivates us and moves us
forward to build proper solution which brings some real value to our
customers! Once more thank you for that!

Ps. Yeah, btw “Hallo” ist auf Deutsch :-) And I guess if it is more or less
understandable everywhere ;-)

